

PyCon Offers Childcare for the First Time - _diana_
http://pycon.blogspot.ca/2014/01/pycon-2014-childcare-register-soon.html

======
slvv
This seems like a really excellent move. Even if I didn't need to or plan to
use the childcare service, knowing that a conference offered it would still be
awesome.

